# How long after 1st contact before 2nd contact



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Breeders aren't known for their e-mail alacrity. 

Send them another note in a couple of weeks.


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> Breeders aren't known for their e-mail alacrity.
> 
> Send them another note in a couple of weeks.


LOL! I figured that, but thought it was less intrusive than a call at this point. I will give them a call after 4-5 days. DO you think that is too soon or ok?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think calling after 5 days is fine !


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think calls are always preferable, but I would give a follow-up call if I hadn't heard anything in 2-3 days.


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I will wait a few more days and then call  It was a very long email, introducing myself, telling her what I want, what I like about her and then a ton of questions :becky:. Hopefully I wasn't overwhelming !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound as if your first email might have been a tad overwhelming! I have found that a brief first email, outlining the sort of home I am offering and asking whether a pup is likely to fit and to be available, enables the breeder to reply equally briefly. Once contact has been made we can arrange more detailed discussions by phone and email. I can imagine that a busy breeder might struggle to find time to respond to a lot of detailed questions at such an early stage, especially as many are not particularly comfortable with screens and keyboards!


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

fjm said:


> It does sound as if your first email might have been a tad overwhelming! I have found that a brief first email, outlining the sort of home I am offering and asking whether a pup is likely to fit and to be available, enables the breeder to reply equally briefly. Once contact has been made we can arrange more detailed discussions by phone and email. I can imagine that a busy breeder might struggle to find time to respond to a lot of detailed questions at such an early stage, especially as many are not particularly comfortable with screens and keyboards!


I did say to feel free to call and left my number in case the email inquiry was too lengthy .


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, some breeders make up their mind just based on an email--whether it's too long or too short can make them think a buyer is too "needy" or "demanding" or, not serious enough. I would rather call and know where I stand without having to wait and guess. Oh, and every Poodle breeder I've spoken with has been wonderful


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would wait a few days then call. I do think breeders get scared off by long emails with lots of questions but the same interaction by phone is fine. Keep in mind it is a busy time of year and if she is showing or has a litter it can be difficult to be on top of emails. Best of luck finding the right breeder for you.


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks again, everyone! I went back over my email and it was a little long, ok a lot long. :doh: HA!! It's been a week so I will give her a call tomorrow


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Let us know how you make out. It is lovely hearing how excited you are!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you, the breeder or her line have a Facebook page? If so they make get back to you sooner there. Just a thought.

Rick


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think if you have not heard back in a few days it would be a good idea to call. Sometimes we breeders get tied up with puppies, or dogs shows and sometimes an email never arrives that was sent. So safest bet? Give a call.


----------



## o0Melanie0o (Aug 4, 2014)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think if you have not heard back in a few days it would be a good idea to call. Sometimes we breeders get tied up with puppies, or dogs shows and sometimes an email never arrives that was sent. So safest bet? Give a call.


I took your (and others) advice today and gave her a call. She was SO super sweet and come to find out she is out of town due to a family member who fell ill and then passed away! :sad: Glad I called, told her to not read my long old email.  (after of course offering my condolences). 

Anyway, she was very informative and helpful, I loved listening talk about her dogs and going through her upcoming breeding explaining which would be better for us based on our needs. I need someone who will pick for us based on temperament and she does that! Anyway, now I am just waiting for her to send the puppy application, which I will patiently wait for and not bother her while she is out of town....

Thanks again for all of the advice, you guys were spot on... :adore:


----------

